# "Ding" das aus zwei Gegenständen entsteht



## Miný (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Liebe Player ,
mir ist bei einem Thread über Produkte , Lebewesen und Entstehung ein geniales Spiel eingefallen..

*Erklärung:*
z.B. ein Schrank , er entsteht aus ? Genau! Aus Holz und Schrauben .
das Spiel sieht dann so aus :

Ich z.B.:  Schokokekse 

Dann sagt der unter mir : 
Schokolade + Teig 


Und der sagt dann wieder ein Wort, was aus zwei "Dingen" besteht und der unter ihm muss es beantworten und ein neues Wort nennen .

Hoffe alle hams verstanden und es wird nich geclosed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fang mal an..

*Spiegelei*


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Oktober 2009)

Ei + Salz

Bleistift


----------



## Miný (15. Oktober 2009)

Blei + Holz


Haus


----------



## Greshnak (15. Oktober 2009)

In Bleistiften ist kein Blei sondern Graphit, das mit dem Blei ist ein irrglaube ^^

Steine + dieses Zeug womit die zusammenkleben


Wasser


----------



## jolk (15. Oktober 2009)

H- und O- Atome 



Schokoladenapfel (das ist schwer denke ich)


----------



## Artherk (15. Oktober 2009)

schokolade und ein apfelxD

Saufeder

da könnt ihr jetz grübeln^^


----------



## Resch (15. Oktober 2009)

holz + Metall?^^

Bild


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Oktober 2009)

Rahmen+Zeichnung(oder Fotos o.ä.)
Uhr


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Oktober 2009)

Tick & Tack

Das Spiel ist irgendwie merkwürdig, es wiederspricht den Eigenschaften eines Spiels weil man ja nicht wirklich rätseln miss..
Mhn.

Cola.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Oktober 2009)

Zucker und Wasser.
Mensch


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Steine + dieses Zeug womit die zusammenkleben


Mörtel nennt man das ^^



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Zucker und Wasser.
> Mensch


Fleisch und Knochen

Luftballon


----------



## Miný (15. Oktober 2009)

Kunststoffhülle + Luft


Disco


----------



## EspCap (15. Oktober 2009)

Schlechte Internetverbindung und timeout-empfindlicher Client
Musik und viele Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Binärcode  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (15. Oktober 2009)

nullen und einsen

grrml mir fällt nie was ein^^


smiley (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) (wie bin ich da nur drauf gekommen)


----------



## Miný (15. Oktober 2009)

Gesicht + Aktion


*Brief*


----------



## Winipek (16. Oktober 2009)

Papier+Tinte

Auto


----------



## Nadra (16. Oktober 2009)

Blech+Räder



Tastatur


----------



## Miný (16. Oktober 2009)

Kunststoff + Technik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Musik


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2009)

Instrumente und Gesang

1080i 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich verzichte mal auf das technische und analysiere ganz banal deine "Ding": Zahlen und Buchstabe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rasenmäher


----------



## Rhokan (23. Oktober 2009)

Das ist aus mehr als 2 Teilen...
naja egal, Klinge + Motor

elektronische Daten


----------



## Soladra (23. Oktober 2009)

Elektronisch und Daten

Trolle


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

Blut + Knochen

Die Zahl 8


----------



## Soladra (25. Oktober 2009)

aus zwei aufeinander kullernde os

Meine musterlösung für trolle wäre Mojo und Maaaan gewesen^^

Öhm...Haare


----------



## Minastirit (25. Oktober 2009)

aus atomen und dna 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



öhm

atom


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

kreise und punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zombie


----------



## Vartez (25. Oktober 2009)

Gamelfleisch und Knochen

Internet


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. Oktober 2009)

Kabel und Computer


Dein Buffedaccountpasswort x)


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

Eine Erinnerung und 4 Zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lava


----------



## Minastirit (25. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kreise und punkte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



möp xD 

lava hmm wärme und gestein

DVD


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. Oktober 2009)

D 2x und V 1x 'Gg'

-Ein guter Horrorfilm-


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

Blut und Gemetztel

Jan W


----------



## Routa (20. Dezember 2009)

*gebrotet* und wacken

manga


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Dezember 2009)

Pädophiler Japaner+Bleistift
Gott


----------



## El Homer (20. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gute antwort
öhm.. 
luft, aktive rechte Großhirnhälfte (untersuchung von neurologen)

Salz


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Dezember 2009)

Natrium und OH-Base

Internet


----------



## dragon1 (20. Dezember 2009)

Technik und Menschlicher eingriff

Menschen


----------



## Tade (20. Dezember 2009)

Schleim und Monsterguss

öhm

Liebe


----------



## dragon1 (20. Dezember 2009)

worte und (selten) taten


Ein Tee (Aus Teeworlds)


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

ich kapiers ehrlich nicht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (20. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> ich kapiers ehrlich nicht ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Herrgott !
du liest tee...die aufgabe besteht darin, 2 sachen auf zu zählen, woraus "es" gemacht wird/besteht....ein mensch besteht ja nicht nur aus Fleisch und Knochen ^^ Zelltypen könnte man ja auch aufzählen...
also nimmst..
hm ?
ha?
heißes Wasser, Blätter

Omas "kalte Schnauze"  (Kuchen) xD      muhaha ob das jemand kennt...


----------



## El Homer (22. Dezember 2009)

anscheinend hab ich jetzt alle vergrault 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muahaha


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2009)

Biskuit plus eiskalte Schokolade
Pipikakamann


----------



## Lekraan (24. Dezember 2009)

Kanadier, South Park


Weihnachten

ps: Habs geschnallt!


----------



## Soladra (24. Dezember 2009)

geschenkorgien und schlechte lieder

simpsons


----------



## Nawato (24. Dezember 2009)

Homer und Flanders

Chaos


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Dezember 2009)

Chaos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Endoplasma und Ektoplasma


"Internet"


----------



## Bader1 (30. Dezember 2009)

Trolls und Flamer

Chobits


----------



## slurm (30. Dezember 2009)

Mensch und Maschine

Hoden


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2009)

haut und haare?


ZAM


----------



## Huntermoon (1. Januar 2010)

Halb Admin, halb Gott ^^

Zement


----------



## Raheema (1. Januar 2010)

Wasser Zementpulver xD 




Knallerbsen


----------



## Allyx (3. Januar 2010)

öhh ... Schwarzpulver + Papier

Sekt


----------



## Raheema (3. Januar 2010)

trauben+wasser oder ? ich mein Die tauben geren doch oder nicht? ^^





Kugelschreiber


----------



## dragon1 (3. Januar 2010)

kugel tinte


Frauen


----------



## Raheema (3. Januar 2010)

Arsch+titten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ist nur ein scherz aber so stellen es sich die meisten vor


Boxhandschuhe


----------



## Tade (3. Januar 2010)

Schaumstoff + Blut

Metal


----------



## Raheema (3. Januar 2010)

Eisen+Atome 



Milchshake


----------



## dragon1 (3. Januar 2010)

Raheema schrieb:


> Eisen+Atome
> 
> 
> 
> Milchshake


METAL NICHT METALL !!!!


----------



## Raheema (4. Januar 2010)

aso =) 



dann noch mal 


Doppelbase+Geile musik!!!


----------



## Mondryx (4. Januar 2010)

Raheema schrieb:


> Eisen+Atome
> 
> 
> 
> Milchshake



Kalte Milch + Mixer


Darksiders (Konsolentitel)


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

0en und 1sen?


Nichts xD


----------



## slurm (6. Januar 2010)

Klimagipfel und Kopenhagen

Dönersoße


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> zaziki und tabasco? xD
> 
> 
> Frau



Dönersoße ist aus Wichse und Schweiß dieser kleinen Dicken Kinder im McDonalds <.<.
T. und A. Sollte alles sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Uhr


----------



## El Homer (7. Januar 2010)

Ich sehe ja schon..du hast ein händchen für Frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erm.
Zahnräder...Zeiger 

Bier 
(hrhr)


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

Erm...Wasser und Spassatome?


Black Metal


----------



## Hackseputt (7. Januar 2010)

schwarze Farbe und Metall ? xD

WoW


----------



## Skatero (8. Januar 2010)

Idioten und Pixel (nicht ernst nehmen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Coca Cola


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

Musik und schlechte Musik

Schule


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Kein Nerv und Sport



Flickwerk


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Lecker und Kern


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

lecker und kerne

Nutella

edit: Tja Soladra, 2 dumme ein Gedanke xD


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Zucker und Es?

Obsidian


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

Sanktum und Instanz ?


Koffein


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Aufgepusjt sein und Sucht.


Ich


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Handy


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Eektronik und Glitzer

Ich

@ Hackseputt : 2 Dinge


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

süß und schnuggelig ?

Textmarker


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Farbe und QUUUUUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETSCH!!!

Capslock


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

Taste und Farbe

Kälte


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Unfair, Blut sit aus drei Dingen


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

und dein Ding Soladra ?


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Ich hab kein Ding, ich bin ein Mädchen!


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

danke, ich meine auch mehr das aus 2 teilen besteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Glotzt du mir jetzt auf die Titten???????


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

würd ich tun, wenn du mir ein Bild gibst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nein, ich meinte du musst eine Sache posten, die aus 2 dingen bestehen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Öhm.... Steckdose


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

Stecker und Dose xD

DvD


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Film und CD

Meine Socke


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

Partikel deiner Haut und Stoff 


Essen


----------



## xxhajoxx (10. Januar 2010)

Menschen und Häuser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Homer Simpson


----------



## Tade (11. Januar 2010)

Fett + Duff

Orgasmus


----------



## slurm (11. Januar 2010)

ich und du

gearscore


----------



## Tade (11. Januar 2010)

Ego + Hass

Ich


----------



## Hackseputt (11. Januar 2010)

DNA + Zellen

Buffed


----------



## slurm (12. Januar 2010)

wownews und forenspiele

macht


----------



## Hackseputt (12. Januar 2010)

Ich und vieeele Bimbos

Paris


----------



## Allyx (20. Januar 2010)

Frankreich + Menschen

Buch


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2010)

papier und tinte

papier


----------



## Zirgone (21. Januar 2010)

cellulose+wasser

Banane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allyz (3. Februar 2010)

Wasser + Fruchtfleisch 

Wolke


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

Kondensiertes Wasser und Gesättigte Luftfeuchtigkeitsverhältnisse

Internet


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Computer+Lankabel

Musik


----------



## Nadrasnian (21. März 2010)

Pro und Suchti

	Furz


----------



## slurm (21. März 2010)

Zwiebeln und Bohnen

Weltuntergang


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Nix und löschtaste


Frau


----------



## dragon1 (4. Juni 2010)

Etwas Kompliziertes und Fremdartiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Katzenbabys


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

SÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜßßß und Flausch


Weißes Kuschelhäschen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juni 2010)

Alles süße auf der Welt zusammen und weiße Lebensmittelfarbe.


Ich.


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Report und chwarze haare


ZAM


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juni 2010)

Kind aus Chuck Norris und Gott. :O

Smiley


----------



## Breakyou (4. Juni 2010)

Pixel + Gelbe Farbe 

Salzstangen


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Juni 2010)

Salz und Stangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brechmittel


----------



## Breakyou (4. Juni 2010)

Techno und Nieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Motherboards


----------



## Soladra (5. Juni 2010)

Mütter und Surfbretter


Illidan


----------



## Muwbi (5. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Illidan



dämon + böse^^

World of Warcraft


----------



## Soladra (5. Juni 2010)

Metzel + Schnetzel


Kil'jaeden

Und Illli ist nicht böse!


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Dämon + Macht

Computerspiele


----------



## Soladra (5. Juni 2010)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMM + Pixel


Männersocke


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Geruch und Schweiß

Holland


----------



## Soladra (5. Juni 2010)

Windmühle und Tulpen


Mädchneträume


----------



## Bluebarcode (5. Juni 2010)

ich und jhonny depp

vakuum

@ follower - vakuum ist eigentlich nulldruck - alle andere is eigentlich überdruck :=)


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Unterdruck + Augen platzen

Bananen


----------



## dragon1 (5. Juni 2010)

Fruecht + Schmutzige gedanken xP


Konzerte


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Juni 2010)

Lärm und Schweiß.


Ein Autounfall.


----------



## Soladra (5. Juni 2010)

Blut und Spletter...MUHAHAHAHAHA!!!

*wahnsinniges Gelächter*

Illidan


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Gorilla + Schwerter

Affe


----------



## Ralevor (10. Juni 2010)

Mensch + Radioaktive Strahlung

Nerd


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Juni 2010)

Computer und Mensch


Polizei


----------



## Soladra (18. Juni 2010)

Blau und Grün


Socken


----------



## Vicell (18. Juni 2010)

Stoff + Farbe


Affe


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. Juni 2010)

Mensch + Intelligenz

MythBusters


----------



## Tharian87 (19. Juni 2010)

Bumm + Bäm

Golf von Mexico


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

Golfball und Sombrero


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

und


Teller


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Juni 2010)

Porzellan und Form

Eulen


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

Stange um den Kopf zu drehen + Fleisch Knochen Federnund das zeugs halt


hund


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (29. Juli 2011)

Wolf + Hass auf Katzen

Cola


----------



## yves1993 (29. Juli 2011)

Cocaine + Co2

Forum


----------



## MasterXoX (29. Juli 2011)

trolle + flamer

Müllermilch


----------



## worldofhordcraft (29. Juli 2011)

Getränk und Gefäß

VY Canis Majoris


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Juli 2011)

Edit: Der Falsch!

Wärme und Licht





Zwiebeldiagramm!


----------



## Alux (29. Juli 2011)

Gemüse mit Linien

Nachttischlampe


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (29. Juli 2011)

Einmachglas + Glühwürmchen

Qualle


----------



## yves1993 (30. Juli 2011)

Götterspeise + Tentakel

Kunstgemälde


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2011)

Farbe + Leinwand

Schachtel


----------



## Alux (30. Juli 2011)

Papier + Viereck

Himmel


----------



## yves1993 (30. Juli 2011)

Lichtbrechung + Atmosphäre

Haarbürste


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (30. Juli 2011)

Fussel + Stock

Zahnputzbecher


----------



## Lassart (31. Juli 2011)

Zahnputz + Becher 




Zug


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (31. Juli 2011)

Verspätung + Überhitzung

Ketchup


----------



## yves1993 (1. August 2011)

Katze + Suppe (versteht man nur wenn mans auf englisch übersetzt :>)

Handy o_o


----------



## Alux (1. August 2011)

Technik + Kommunizieren


----------



## Velynn (5. August 2011)

Da hat jemand ein Wort vergessen
bitteschön:

Hölle


----------



## Zonalar (6. August 2011)

Heiss + stickig

Troll


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2011)

Keule+Doofheit

Ein Siedler


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. August 2011)

Krebs + Einsamkeit

Meerschweinchen


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2011)

Chile + Fell

Eule


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (10. Oktober 2011)

Augen + Federn

Magnet


----------



## Alux (18. Oktober 2011)

Metall + Pol

Papst


----------



## Ghorgoroth (9. November 2011)

verfaultes Fleisch + starker Glaube


Unterhose


----------



## Alux (10. November 2011)

versteck + beengend

Kirche (nicht das Gebäude sondern die Institution)


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (22. November 2011)

Verunsicherung + Geldgier

Staub


----------



## Zoekia (24. November 2011)

Dreck und kleine Teilchen

Radio


----------



## Zonalar (24. November 2011)

Transistoren und Leitplatten.

Der schiefe Turm von Pisa.


----------



## TheGui (25. November 2011)

Metal + Touristen

Blut


----------



## Alux (26. November 2011)

Kupfergeschmack + flüssig

Wut


----------



## Sargonnass (7. Dezember 2011)

Politik + Euro

 Macht


----------



## Velynn (12. Dezember 2011)

Machtlosigkeit + Kompensation

Facebook


----------



## Boba82Fett (13. Dezember 2011)

Zuckerberg + Sklaven

Motörhead


----------



## Kersyl (14. März 2012)

Besteht aus Overkill und Metal. (nicht das das schlecht ist ^^)



The Legend of Zelda


----------



## HitotsuSatori (31. März 2012)

Link + Schwert


Handcreme


----------



## fereman (23. Mai 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Link + Schwert
> 
> 
> Handcreme



Dickflüssiges Paraffin + Weiße Vaseline etc.

Kinder Kebab


----------



## fereman (23. Mai 2012)

fereman schrieb:


> Dickflüssiges Paraffin + Weiße Vaseline etc.
> 
> Kinder Kebab


----------

